# Questions Re: 23 Sut (toybox In Back)



## dw106 (Oct 16, 2005)

My wife and I are about to purchase our first trailer. We are very interested in the Outback 23SUT. It's a new model where the back bed folds up and allows it to become a toybox for motorcycles.

Has anyone purchased one of these? How do you like it?

What should I expect to pay for it? 
The salesman mentioned that he might be able to do $18,500 before tax, tow package, etc. Does this sound like a good price?

I've seen people mention internet dealers. What are some of the internet dealer websites?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

My dealer told that Outback was coming out with a toy hauler couple of weeks
ago but didn't know when.
Can't wait to see one.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I remember a few people on this site wishing Outback would build a toy hauler. They listening? or was it all there idea.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! This one is new to me.
I can't wait to see some pictures and a floor plan!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...

Just for fun, how many of your guys search for this model? Google came up with nothing..









DW106...can you please post some pictures (if you have any)???


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cool...
> 
> Just for fun, how many of your guys search for this model? Google came up with nothing..
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I did a search on RVtrader also and came up with nothing.

Also tried Verizon search and again....nothing.

Steve


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

I saw one yesterday at the Pomona Fairplex RV show. I saw the posted, so-called, "RV Show Discount" but can't recall what that was.

Looked around a bit and the OB quality seems to be present.

Mike


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

This is _very_ interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Outback is coming with a 23KRS and a 28KRS Toyhauler called the Outback Kargoroo. The cargo area's are in the front with a 50"Side Door with ramp. The 28' is almost the same floorplan as the 28RSDS with a Front Double Bed that folds up for the storage area. The 28' is a little over 30' in length and Dry weight about 5500#. The will be starting mass production in about 4 or 5 weeks. They are building a few at this time. 
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Very cool, Ken thanks for the update too. Bit small for our needs but glad to see the Outback expanding its lineup.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ken,

Thanks for the heads up. This sounds very cool!








I can't wait to see one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. This sounds very cool!
> 
> ...


You learn something everyday on Outbackers.com - Cannot wait to see one. The Fall Toronto RV is coming next month

Thor


----------



## dw106 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the quick replies.

We saw it at the Pomona RV show. The sign said 23SUT, but maybe they got the model number incorrect since it's so new. Sounds like the RV dealer in this chain knows the model number.

I couldn't find it on the Outback website, so I emailed them for specifications.

I have pictures of it, but can't seem to find a way to include them in this posting. Anyone know how to include pictures in a Post?

DW106


----------



## dw106 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello all -

I just posted a picture of it in the Gallery section of this site on page 3. It's a shot of the bed folded up so that the motorcycles can fit.

Sounds like it's brand new so there isn't much info on it yet.

DW106


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This seems like an awesome design for â€œbarrier freeâ€ access if you are wheelchair bound or need to use a walker. 
A wide door and rampâ€¦ there arenâ€™t any â€œliteâ€ RVâ€™s out there with this type of accommodation.
(Just a different view of this picture in the gallery)

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dw106,

Thanks for the picture!








Do you know, is this the 23 or 28 footer?
Very cool in any case!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That door is on the side if I am looking correctly? Must be cause the awning bracket is in the picture. Interesting.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just think it would make it alot easier to pack the camper
By going through that big door than the little one









Don


----------



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

We just purchased the #2 prototype of the front toybox Kargoroo (28KRS). It is fantastic and would also be excellent for someone in a wheelchair. It is basically a 28RSDS with a garage in place of the bunks. It sure makes loading the trailer a breeze. I'll post some photos soon.

BTW, what a great websits for us new Outback owners


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Kargoroo2,

Welcome to the site and congratulations of the new Kargoroo 28RKS. I know that you are going to love it. Looking forward to some pics being posted of it. Happy Camping!! sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Kargoroo2 to the Outback family
And congrats on the 28RKS
Can't wait to see some pics

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome Kargoroo2 to the Outback family
> And congrats on the 28RKS
> Can't wait to see some pics
> 
> ...


Yes...please post pictures.

You said it is basically the 28RSDS?
It seems then it could basically be the 27RSDS too?
Where is the bathroom? Does it have flip down bunks or a queen bed?

Please tell us more.

Oh...BTW Welcome to Outbackers!

MaeJae


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That looks like the cat's meow.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and congradulations.

This is a pretty good place for us non newbies too









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations Greg and Sheila!!!*
Welcome to the fold!

In case anyone else has failed to mention it yet...

*WE NEED PICTURES!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I posted four pictures, including the floorplans for the 23' and 28' Outback Kargoroo in the gallery. I couldn't find any other place to post them. I'd be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Kargoroo2 said:


> I posted four pictures, including the floorplans for the 23' and 28' Outback Kargoroo in the gallery. I couldn't find any other place to post them. I'd be happy to answer any questions.
> [snapback]62229[/snapback]​


I'll help Kangoroo2
I could only find 3.



























Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nevermind, I'm just blind.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Greg!









I still can't quite come to grips with how you deal with the wide variations you will experience in tounge weights, but very cool nonetheless!

I guess it is not much different than with the garage in the back, just opposite (big tounge weight when loaded vs. big tounge weight when empty).

Actually this might be superior, as you would not have the big moment arm hanging out the back as in a conventional toy hauler. Much more centered (TV & TT combined) Center of Gravity.

OK, so I guess I can come to grips with it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I assume carrying cap of 1515 is less options. Actual carrying cap would be less. Put one quad in and you have enough capacity left over for a helmet?


----------



## OUTBACK-KANGAROO (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all.
I just found this post and thought I would reply....23KRS is the model with the nickname kangaroo... we just bought 1 and will take delivery after the rv show (tampa) in January. Anyway, this is our first TT and we are looking forward to adding the "TOY"

Any helful hints would be greatly appreciated

2004 DODGE RAM QUAD CAB (HEMI)
Steve, Cathy 2 kids and 2 dogs


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Steve to the OutBack Family
And congrats on the 23KRS
The best tip to give you is
If you have a question no matter how silly it may sound
There ae no silly questions
Just ask, We were all new this at one point

Don action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

OUTBACK-KANGAROO,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 23KRS! sunny I know you can't hardly wait for it to come in where you can start enjoying it. Post often and let us know how it does for you.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dw106 said:


> My wife and I are about to purchase our first trailer. [snapback]58995[/snapback]​


We did the same thing about 2 months ago (WOW! Puff's 2 months - actually 3 months - old!!!) Your gonna love it - AND this Forum!! Welcome to our little corner of CyberSpace!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OUTBACK-KANGAROO! action 
Glad to have you aboard!

Alot of us have been very excited about the new kangaroos, and will be interested to hear your reviews. A question though... Your header indicates the garage is in back. It was my understanding it is up front? I have seen photos of the bigger unit, and its garage is up front?

Anyway, have fun with it!







And enjoy the forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh thats nice but it gives me one more thing to do today and that is call my cousin. He now has an older TT and he also likes to take his Harley with him. The way they do it now is she drives the truck and he drives the bike, they have been looking for a toybox. Do you think there is enough room to drive a Harley with bags into the storage area? Kirk


----------



## Kargoroo2 (Nov 4, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Oh thats nice but it gives me one more thing to do today and that is call my cousin. He now has an older TT and he also likes to take his Harley with him. The way they do it now is she drives the truck and he drives the bike, they have been looking for a toybox. Do you think there is enough room to drive a Harley with bags into the storage area? Kirk
> [snapback]69911[/snapback]​


Hi Kirk,

We have the 28' Toy Hauler with the garage in the front. I don't know the size of the Harley, but here are the toybox dimensions: The door is 4' wide and can hold a max of 1,000 lbs. The storage area is 7.5' long and 5' wide. There are four tie-downs and a rubber floor in the garage area.

I hope this helps, so fare we are very happy with our purchase.

Greg


----------



## TeamHeidemann (Jul 22, 2005)

that is awesome!!!! I can't wait to tell my husband. We LOVE our TT but he keeps talking about the toy hauler...hmm I think I smell a trade-in in the works


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Oh thats nice but it gives me one more thing to do today and that is call my cousin. He now has an older TT and he also likes to take his Harley with him. The way they do it now is she drives the truck and he drives the bike, they have been looking for a toybox. Do you think there is enough room to drive a Harley with bags into the storage area? Kirk
> [snapback]69911[/snapback]​


I think he should carefully measure the length of his bike vs the width of the toy box compartment. I have a 28 KRS myself and a BMW K1200LT touring motorcycle (a pretty big bike). My motorcycle is just a bit too long for the width of the trailer, although it may fit if I am able to put it in at a slight angle. I use my toy box mainly to carry a couple of dirt bikes or my 4 wheeler.


----------

